# Depression



## Raindrops (May 2, 2010)

Just wondering how many people here have suffered or who are suffering from depression right now.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Yes, and I'm trying to quit smoking, chantix sucks, it will really screw with your moods.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

LostInMyOwnMind said:


> Yes, and I'm trying to quit smoking, chantix sucks, it will really screw with your moods.


Me too. It blows. Every pack of cigarettes I buy is like 20 little friends, and trying to quit while you're depressed is awful.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 9, 2010)

I've been suffering for it forever...not fun.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Right now, no. But at age 12 (So before the kids have all sorts of diseases thing) I was diagnosed Manic Bipolar with the side effects of ADHD. So I do suffer from it from time to time.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I have slumps in which I'm incredibly depressed, then feel fine/happy out of them. Hoping to grow out of it, but I think it could be bipolar...


----------



## hazzle92 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I had it a few years ago, and still I get little bouts of it. It's not nice at all :frustrating:.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Life is good, dawg. roud:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

People think I am depressed for some reason. I just hate mostly everything.

2 totally different things.:crazy: I am a fairly happy person though.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

I underwent depression for about 2-3 years when I was in middle school. Quite suicidal then. I'm in a much better place now.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm depressed. I have been on and off since I was 13/14. My psychiatrist thinks I'm bipolar.
PersonalityCafe is really good for me because the more I understand myself, the more I can defend myself against the depressive shit. ^_^


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

I first started feeling depressed when I was 10 years old but I was diagnosed with clinical depression when I was about 13. It was really bad. I often had suicidal thoughts and the depression went hand-in-hand with my anxiety disorder. I was on meds for several years. I got to a really low place when I was 15 and wanted to kill myself. The only thing that has brought me out of the state that I was in was my faith that I developed when I was at my lowest point.

I still have short bouts of depression. Over the past few years, they have come quite frequently (like every few months). But thankfully, I haven't experienced any this year, so far.


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm suffering from it right now, alongside some mania. Takes a lot of effort not to run away from my world right now.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I was diagnosed way back in 2001 with General Depression w/o Psychosis, although it extends way back further in my past... even at age 10 I was depressed a lot. Spent many years after my diagnosis in therapy and was on meds, which helped alleviate some of the symptoms but ultimately what I needed to do was making changes to my life, which was fueling the depression. I got extremely suicidal for awhile, which scared me enough to finally start making changes despite how much they would turn my life on its head. Once I had made changes, I was able to go off ADs and am no longer in therapy at the moment as well (a decision my therapists and I reached together).

Depression can have a multiplicity of sources for an individual, whether medical, or environmental/situational, or whatever else. It's not uncommon for the teens years to be filled with depressive episodes, considering all the life changes and new responsibilities being accumulated, + all the hormone fluxes. It's amazing how much hormones can create extreme mood swings.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Once - a really horrible existential crisis last year. My mother died when I was 16, and I'm still struggling to make sense of life.*


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

suffering from it right now


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

im slowly growing numb again.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

The value of the thread is questionable as it's difficult to tell whether someone without the problem would look into this thread.


----------



## uncreative_name (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not diagnosed, but I may be suffering from what is labeled "post college depression."


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I've had low points like everyone has, but never anything I would consider to be depression.


----------



## solidairhikikomori (Dec 22, 2015)

*nervously raises hand*


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

See people, although you feel alone when you have depression, you are far from it!


----------



## Lea.Imagine (Dec 29, 2015)

I struggled with depression from age 9, anxiety from 16 but have cured my depression and reduced my anxiety by about 80% through lifestyle choices - addressing gut health and eating a balanced diet, meditation, exercise, yoga etc


----------

